# Please help the BHA help us. Go sign and help



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Let's get in involved guys. 
Only takes a minute of your time. 
BHA is trying to stop this sale
http://www.backcountryhunters.org/ut-state-land-sale-petition


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

done and shared


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Done

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Done. bump to the top. This is about as easy as it gets guys. literally took 30 seconds. PLEASE HELP THESE GUYS OUT!!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Done


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Done!


----------

